
Show HN: Landr – My First Indie Startup - sunilkumarc
https://landr.page
======
sunilkumarc
Hi,

I released Landr few days back on Product Hunt and it got really good response
and reached top 5th product of the day -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/landr-3](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/landr-3)

Landr is a landing page creator which helps you create websites for your
products in minutes.

With growing internet popularity everyone wants to have a digital presence and
having a website for their product is a must before they launch. Through
Landr, i'm trying to make it easy for everyone to create landing page websites
for their products with ease. Landr is very different from the traditional
website builders you see on the market today. All these website builders are
mostly drag and drop solutions. Even though they provide you with all the
tools needed to build websites, unfortunately not everyone is creative enough
to build good websites using these tools. Landr solves this problem by
providing users beautiful list of templates to choose from and not having to
worry about customising them at all. Users just have to select a template,
fill all the inputs needed for that template, check the live preview of their
website with the current details and then just create it by the click of a
button. It's that simple.

In the first version of the product I'm providing SaaS templates. In the next
version the plan is to provide templates for other category of users like
freelancers who want to showcase their skills,students who want to showcase
their portfolio to everyone on the internet.

I hope Landr removes one more problem from this world.I'm happy to answer any
question you guys have.

Connect with me on twitter to join the journey of Landr:
[https://twitter.com/sunilc_](https://twitter.com/sunilc_)

------
iamben
Well done - congrats on shipping! Just be aware Landr is a pretty established
audio mastering platform. Not that I'm trying to convince you to 'rebrand'
(although certainly easier earlier rather than later) - but picking something
where you don't compete on a name will make it far easier for you to 'win' in
organic searches and if you ever buy ads (I see Landr already bid on their own
name).

Good luck with it all!

~~~
sunilkumarc
Thank you :)

You're right. I have got this feedback about the audio company several times
after the launch.

I wanted to know if I can keep the same domain but rebrand with a different
name? Would having a domain with landr in the domain name be a problem later?

~~~
iamben
Honestly, if it was me I'd just buy a new domain that is, or is as close to
the service name as you can get. For the sake of $10 it's going to make
everything easier for you.

------
harveytoro
Looks cool, congrats on the launch.

What tools did you use for creating the video on the landing page? Veed or
something different?

~~~
sunilkumarc
Thank you :)

I used Kinemaster. It's a mobile app.

